# 9
,  -           9 ? 
 !

----------


## LAEN

http://www.poltava.pl.ua/afisha/poltava/

----------


## Enter

?

----------


## LAEN

*Enter*,     -  .  

> ,   9              !  , , !       .       21.15,          (. ,33).   7 .

----------


## Dracon

9  - https://poltava.to/news/55518/

----------


## GVL224

> 9  - https://poltava.to/news/55518/

    ...   .

----------


## Barga

> ...   .

       .     ?!!!  
        .  . .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?!!!

----------


## Dracon

https://www.ukrinform.ua/rubric-soci...-drobovic.html 
              -          . 
"8          . 9 ,  ,    ,    ,        .    ?      ?    :  ,   .   :          .   ,  ,      ,     .     :    8 ,    9-.         :    .      ,     ,       ", -  . 
  ,  *    " "  ,        8,  9 .* 
" ,      ,         .   ,     8,  9    ,   .      ". ",  , ᒺ   :      ,   -  ...    ,   .    ,  *     ,     "*, -  .

----------


## Barga



----------


## vladd

> ,     8,  9    ,   . 
>    ,   .    ,  *     ,     "*, -  .

  **    **! 
: "* ,  !*" 
 ""      . ,     -  ! 
         .

----------

